# Model 22s S&W's .22 target pistol



## Keef.44 (Nov 27, 2008)

I was trying to get some search results but with not much luck. Besides 22S or 22A is this pistol called anything else or better yet does anyone have a review?

Been looking at this one along with a Beretta Neos, a Walther SP22 and of course a MarkII. Any others that I'm overlooking?

I've got a Colt Woodsman that belongs to my Dad but would like to get something of my own. The .44 is fun but rather expensive to shoot.


(yes, I was aiming at the head)


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Keef.44 said:


> Any others that I'm overlooking?


The Buckmark.

I have a Mark II and I love it. It was between the Buckmark and the Ruger for me, and I just liked how the Ruger felt better. Either one of these would suit you very well. I have many flawless rounds through my Ruger without a field strip. It sees a lot of ammo and just a spray down afterwards. It's a great plinker. :smt023



-Jeff-


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I like the Neos I bought my son. But started looking at the Walther P22 in camo today. I guy came up behind me while I was handling it and stated he REALLY liked his Walther and had sold a couple of his older .22's to get it. He stated it shot really well and was a tack driver with a 5 inch barrel.

Here are a couple of pics of our Neos:

















Don't believe you can go wrong with either the Neos or P22.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Between the Mark II and 22A, the Mark II is the clear winner. You can get a 22A fairly cheap now as they aren't very desired, the Ruger's retain a higher resale value. I'd have to say that between my Mark II and 22A the Mark II excells in every area, i.e. comfort, accuracy, reliability, style and durability, whereas the 22A falls behind in every.


----------



## Keef.44 (Nov 27, 2008)

Found a 22A last week - sweet. :smt1099


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Keef.44 said:


> Found a 22A last week - sweet. :smt1099


How do you like it?


----------



## Keef.44 (Nov 27, 2008)

cruzthepug said:


> How do you like it?


I'm happy with it, very smooth lite trigger, the grips "fit" me and my groups are tight. I've since added a RedDot and ran maybe 2K rounds through it, four different type brands without a hitch. It's also easy to clean.

Plus I got a good deal, everthing is peachey, highly recommend one :smt023


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 26, 2008)

I picked up a 22a about a month ago, one of the plain jane flat sided ones, it shoots great, not a problem in 1k rounds, I put a red dot and a laser on it and the squirrels don't have a chance...........Steve


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Voodoo said:


> I picked up a 22a about a month ago, one of the plain jane flat sided ones, it shoots great, not a problem in 1k rounds, I put a red dot and a laser on it and the squirrels don't have a chance...........Steve


I picked up a 22a about a month ago and just got a chance to shoot it for the first time last week - 50yd Bullseye. I loved it. I even put a few in the black. I've got some dry firing to do, I guess. What kind of red dot did you put on it? I've been poring over them all week and haven't made up my mind which way to go.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Keef.44 said:


> I'm happy with it, very smooth lite trigger, the grips "fit" me and my groups are tight. I've since added a RedDot and ran maybe 2K rounds through it, four different type brands without a hitch. It's also easy to clean.
> 
> Plus I got a good deal, everthing is peachey, highly recommend one :smt023


Same question. Which Red Dot did you buy and why? Thanks


----------

